# Ephedrine hcl



## Caz78 (4 mo ago)

Anyone know why southern ghost are always out of stock with Ephedrine hcl?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Because they can't get hold of any


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

G-man99 said:


> Because they can't get hold of any


You must be the brains here


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DarkKnight said:


> You must be the brains here


Somebody needs to lead this forum in the right direction


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Caz78 said:


> Anyone know why southern ghost are always out of stock with Ephedrine hcl?


Because people buy it


----------



## Caz78 (4 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Because people buy it


There 24/7 out of stock grow up


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Caz78 said:


> There 24/7 out of stock grow up


You grow up😝


----------



## Caz78 (4 mo ago)

Omg u saddo 😭


----------

